# Best way to cover finish nails on trim that's already stained/poly'd



## wilschroter (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm going to be building out a walk in closet and I'd like to use finish nails to attach my brackets.

However, the stock will be already stained and poly'd from the lumber yard. I plan on using a proper wood filler (Wonderfill from Rockler) to cover the holes but can I get a good match with the same stain if the surrounding wood is already covered in Poly? I'm thinking the stain will stick the wood filler but then will give me more of a matte finish that will be just as noticeable.

How do you guys cover nail holes on already stained/poly'd wood?


----------



## BlueRidgeDog (Jan 2, 2019)

Wax.

https://www.amazon.com/Furniture-Scratch-crayon-14-Color-Suitable-Utensils-Dualshine/dp/B078MT5Z3Z/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1547599895&sr=8-7&keywords=furniture+repair+markers+and+wax+sticks


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Mohawk Blendal Sticks :<))))


----------



## wilschroter (Dec 17, 2016)

Is it the case that I'm going to see nail holes no matter what? I'm just trying to get a feel for what the best possible outcome is on already stained wood.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Blendal sticks and powder are intended for color blending, not filling. In the Mohawk family, either Fil-Stik or Quick Fill is the way to go. Fil-Stik is softer and you can just rub it over the hole, although a little heat helps it along. Quik Fill is a harder fill and does require heat, but you can use a heat gun if you have one, or a flame (just be careful not to drip it on yourself). Mohawk has videos on Youtube to explain how to use them.

Other companies make the same sort of stick as Fil-Stik, like Touch Up Solutions, and I think I've seen Minwax brand at Home Depot.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> Blendal sticks and powder are intended for color blending, not filling. In the Mohawk family, either Fil-Stik or Quick Fill is the way to go. Fil-Stik is softer and you can just rub it over the hole, although a little heat helps it along. Quik Fill is a harder fill and does require heat, but you can use a heat gun if you have one, or a flame (just be careful not to drip it on yourself). Mohawk has videos on Youtube to explain how to use them.
> 
> Other companies make the same sort of stick as Fil-Stik, like Touch Up Solutions, and I think I ve seen Minwax brand at Home Depot.
> 
> - Rich


thats what i meant the puddy wax sucks getting old :<((((


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

+1 Find a local Mohawk finishes dealer and take a wood sample to test right combination. While color charts are nice, nothing beats repair sticks with wood to be repaired. Mohawk sells 'universal' repair top coat in rattle can to enable matching sheen across repair if wax is not enough.

Best Luck.



> In the Mohawk family, either Fil-Stik or Quick Fill is the way to go. Fil-Stik is softer and you can just rub it over the hole, although a little heat helps it along. Quik Fill is a harder fill and does require heat, but you can use a heat gun if you have one, or a flame (just be careful not to drip it on yourself). Mohawk has videos on Youtube to explain how to use them.
> 
> Other companies make the same sort of stick as Fil-Stik, like Touch Up Solutions, and I think I ve seen Minwax brand at Home Depot.
> 
> - Rich


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> +1 Find a local Mohawk finishes dealer and take a wood sample to test right combination. While color charts are nice, nothing beats repair sticks with wood to be repaired. Mohawk sells universal repair top coat in rattle can to enable matching sheen across repair if wax is not enough.
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


+1. The main issue with burn in fill is matching the sheen and the halo around the fill that's hard to hide. Depending on the lighting it might not matter. Often, any aerosol lacquer that matches the sheen of the surrounding area will suffice, but in difficult situations, the Mohawk Burn-In Sealer (M103-0467) is almost magical in its ability to hide the fill.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I have jars of wax for every wood color under the sun. That is because my collection includes one of black and one of white. If the tan, mahogany or whatever isn't quite right, I add a dab of white or black, depending on which direction I need to go, and I can make nearly any nail hole dissapear.

This works well enough that I changed the shade as I worked down the sides of a book shelf, lightening and darkening as I went. I couldn't find but a few of the nail holes. Making those disappear was as simple as just tacking another stab at it.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I use the Minwax fill sticks.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

"I'd like to use finish nails to attach my brackets" That's not going to hold any weight.

And people are really overthinking this. Just take a piece of your prefinished wood to the home center and match it up with a Minwax crayon.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Definitely the wax sticks. I use a knife and dig out a small piece of the wax and put it in the hole. Press it in and then wipe and buff with a paper towel. Works well.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> And people are really overthinking this. Just take a piece of your prefinished wood to the home center and match it up with a Minwax crayon.
> 
> - dhazelton


No one's overthinking anything. You can do a sloppy job with Minwax crayons that come in one of nine colors, or you can do a nearly undetectable repair using the proper materials that I discussed in my previous post.

I have a little bit of experience with defect repairs. Just sayin'.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I shared this link with the OP in some PMs we were exchanging, but for the benefit of others reading the thread, I opened Instagram this morning and there was a short video on exactly what's being discussed, filling nail holes with Mohawk Fil-Stik.


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bssz9UbgrUk/


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Rich, NICE WORK.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

It's a closet, not a museum piece. And we're talking finish nail head holes. Yes - overthinking it.


----------

